#  > Telecomunicações >  > FIBERHOME >  >  Firmwares

## patpcv92

Bom dia a todos.

Estamos com o seguinte problema e espero que alguém possa elucidar.
Temos instalado as ONU´s B7G e B6G. 5506-02B as B7 com o firmware 2604 e 2603 e as ONu´s B6 com o firmware 2606. 
Porém detectamos que as ONU´s B7G que estão com os firmwares 2604 e 2603 apresentam problemas com acesso a alguns sites, mas principalmente quando efetuamos testes de velocidade estas ONu´s não passam de 100 mega de download mas de upload passa de 200 mb. Estamos fazendo downgrade para a Versão 2601. AS ONU´s B6G com firmware 2606 não está apresentando este problema.

Alguém sabe de algo neste sentido.

As ONU´s são provenientes de 2 fornecedores diferentes.

Muito obrigado

Paulo

----------


## jackfukuta

Bom dia, so pegando carona aqui no seu poste, voce consegue me disponibilizar essa Firmware dessas onu? porque tambem tenho uns problema com umas aqui.
email: [email protected]

Obrigado

----------


## robinson

paulo
bom dia vc conseguiu resolver esse problema dos firmware da B7G , estou com o mesmo problema na 2603, e nao achei firmware para baixa.
complementando aqui nao esta abrindo os site , tipo hotmail, inss, bancos,receita,audio whast.

----------

